# France Passion - Farm & Vineyard stopover scheme



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone used the above Farm & Vineyard stopover scheme??

I understand you buy the relevant book (from Vicarious Books) which comes with a windscreen sticker together with details of the many participating farms and vineyards throughout France. The subscription costs approx £25 per annum but stopovers are either free or at minimal cost.

I would be interested to hear your experiences if you have used this scheme.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Brian


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been using the scheme now for several years and its great. You can stop on any of the sites free for ONE day. longer stays can be arranged on some sites but in general its one day only. You are not expected to buy their goods and the code of practice is simply just let them know you are there and say goodbye 

As always some are better than others but they are pretty good in general

Try it


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it's great - but bear in mind they are not camp sites. But you can also use aires for filling and emptying water, etc. And (perhaps reflecting that many hosts are wine growers) the coverage is far greater in some districts than others.

If you're anything like us you may find it works out little cheaper than staying on sites - but you do also get some excellent wine and produce for the money!

The book is also available direct from FP online here


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We used the scheme last year - a Vineyard (Coujon - brilliant) and a couple of other stopovers which were fine and we did stay more than one night at the Chateau Coujon. The quality of sites varies and you must be prepared that in some France Passion sites the water is by container only (not hosepipe) and there is no waste disposal. Some are just an open field, others are more cosily situated. It certainly will save you money if you just use the sites and do not buy any produce - but very hard to resist some of the produce though, I give you fair warning! The sites are well distributed in France and without exception the site owners were absolutely charming and delighted to see us. They were quiet places, great for (with permission) dog walking and meeting the local folks.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree, a very good system, and like everyone else it can be difficult to resist buying produce, we found some excellent Jasnieres wine for example.

Well worth paying your £20, go direct to France Passion on the web.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I stayed at 30 last year and only bypassed 2. The scheme is excellent and aimed at those who are "totally self contained". Do not expect any facilities though some may have some. I always try to buy something as I would rather put money into produce (especially wine) rather than campsite facilities that I don't use. You can get water and empty out at Aires.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a brilliant scheme and we have had a few lovely nights on FP sites! We have stayed on some lovely vineyards, bought some lovely wines and met some lovely people. Well worth the cost of the book! We will use ours again once we move to France (MH not crossing the channel until September but hope to use it then!)


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Its brilliant and we love it, we have been members for four years now.

Places to stay in vineyards on the outskirts of small towns are our favourites.

Some vineyards are in the countryside and a long walk to restaurants or shops , so save those for the night when you are 'provisioned up' and cooking in.

Our favourite from our last trip, a village vineyard in the Sancerre region at Chavignol - fabulous wine + 200 metres to an incredible cheesemaker (Chavignol is an AOC cheese), with a bakery next door. Perfect!

We have always bought online direct at:

http://www.france-passion.com/gb_formule.php

currently 29€


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses so far - I think you've made our minds up for us!

Brian


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I must echo all the positive comments and say I always buy mine from Vicarious books who are members here on MHF.

bigfrank3


----------



## DOGSBBQ (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a quick question. Have my book and sticker for this and am looking forward to trying this out. A couple I have looked at are Auberge's with websites and restaurants. Do I just turn up or call and book a meal first. Is the idea that you just turn up and see if they have space or is it ok to contact them. 

Looks like a great concept. Just need help to GE me started.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, normally you just turn up. Not sure if I remember phone numbers in the book when we used it. Nothing to stop you phoning if the number's there, though.

France Passion is how comes Brit Stops exists! :wink: 

Bon voyage!

Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can't book. It's just first come, first served, and don't drive off once you arrive or you may lose your spot! Well worth doing, fantastic places!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

As Mrs W says you can't book the normal FP site, but the auberges, and some of the FP sites which will provide a meal ask for you to ring them and book the ay before.

Frank


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

DOGSBBQ said:


> Just a quick question. Have my book and sticker for this and am looking forward to trying this out. A couple I have looked at are Auberge's with websites and restaurants. Do I just turn up or call and book a meal first. Is the idea that you just turn up and see if they have space or is it ok to contact them.
> 
> Looks like a great concept. Just need help to GE me started.


Last years issue had a separate booklet with the sites providing food with details of booking.


----------



## DOGSBBQ (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll try calling the day before and let you know how I get on. Looks great!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a great system but beware - 2 stops cost us around 400Euro 3 years ago!
We had the best Sancerre and Champagne ever for the next few months. - The old Hymer had a 1 ton payload.


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*Montbazzilac*

We've used FP a fair bit since plucking up the courage to talk to some French people while travelling 2 or 3 years ago. The system is fab. The meals at auberge restaurants can be out of this world, and for reasonable prices. Some places, like this one near Montbazzilac we stayed at, also have full aire facilities (the owner is a motorhome enthusiast and was both a great wine salesman and patient French teacher'). Have fun!

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/france-passion/

Cheers, Jasom


----------

